
Show HN: Bound – Audiobooks for Dropbox - bueno
http://boundapp.audio/
======
bueno
Developer here! I'd love to discuss my project with you guys. Bound was
developed for iOS using (mostly) Swift.

There are many audiobook apps on the App Store but all of them tie you to an
ecosystem or require syncing with iTunes. `Bound - Audiobooks for Dropbox` is
different. Bound lets you download your favorite audiobooks to your iPhone for
quick and easy listening. Never lose your position, even across multiple audio
files, as Bound automatically saves your location as you progress through the
book.

Bound lets you:

\- Link your Dropbox account. Quickly download your audiobook files.

\- Play your audiobooks in a beautiful modern interface.

\- Automatically saves your listening position so you never lose your place.

\- Bookmark locations while listening for reference later.

\- Add custom cover art (if the default art isn't nice enough for you!).

I'll be hanging out in the comments section in case you guys want to chat!

Best,

Tim

